

Assange will be extradited to Sweden, loses appeal - pitiburi
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15549985

======
llambda
Please fix the title because it's factually wrong: he has the option to appeal
to the highest court and hasn't yet decided if he will. However if he does he
could win there and not be extradited. Of course he might also lose there too.
Point being being it's not yet known if he will be extradited or not.

